# [SOLVED] Logon failure: user account restriction - access to host printer



## wmw (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi,

I'm trying to set up my laptop so that it has wireless access to the printer that's physically attached to my desktop host. 

Laptop is running Windows 7 Ultimate.
Desktop is running Windows 7 Home Premium.

When I try to Add Printer on the laptop I am doing these steps:

- Control Panel
- Add Printer, Add Local Printer, Create New Port (type = Local Port)
- For 'Port Name' I enter \\<full computer name of host>\<printer name>

I get this error: "Logon failure: user account restriction. Possible reasons are blank password not allowed, logon hours restriction, or policy restriction has been enforced." 

I have already gone to the Local Group Policy Editor on the laptop and disabled the "Accounts: Limit local account use of blank passwords to console only." This didn't help.

I'm not good at this network administrative stuff, so I'm shooting in the dark. Can anyone help?

Thanks,
wmw


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Logon failure: user account restriction - access to host printer*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Please try this, then try adding the printer again.
Disable password protected sharing, do the following:
1. In the Sharing and Discovery section of the Network and Sharing Center window, click the down arrow next to Password protected sharing.
2. Within the Password protected sharing settings, click Turn off password protected sharing, and then click Apply


----------



## wmw (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Logon failure: user account restriction - access to host printer*

Thank you!! This worked.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Logon failure: user account restriction - access to host printer*

Awesome!

You're Welcome!


----------



## TerryMN (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi there,

We have the same problem and noticed before coming to this forum that once password protection is off it works fine. 

But we need the password protection to be on as the files on the drive are confidential and don't want other users on the network to be able to open it. 

What other solutions are there for this if password protection needs to be on?

Thanks


----------

